# Digital Dimming Thermostat ATC-210



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi folks,

Has anyone used one of these? A little late now, but I have just bought one!

But can anyone just let me know if they are good or not..

Thanks,


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Anyone??


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Anyone??


----------



## mrgsm (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks interesting! i just looked @ this, if i had seen this a few days ago i may have purchased one of them! any way good find!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

mrgsm said:


> Looks interesting! i just looked @ this, if i had seen this a few days ago i may have purchased one of them! any way good find!


Yeah I like to look around at new stuff being resleased. Found this little gem and decided to purchase it. 

Should be with me this week, so I will let u know how I get on.


----------



## kylecooper (Oct 22, 2011)

how have you found this stat mate, as i am upgrading my beardys viv to a 4ft 1 an am currently ordering all new equipment and like the look on these, how have you found it, any draw backs or problems and would you recommend it?


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Its great except it does not work with the T5 lights! I just bought T5s and there is too much interference! Gutted! I am now selling it.


----------



## zakswfc (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi guys, with a change of job its making turning heat/lights on off a nightmare at the moment so I am looking for a way in which I have to basically do nothing and fouund this. So can you tell me how your getting on with this and if I can connect a basking lamp to be set at a temperature at day and at night and also have a uv light plugged in and have that to turn on and off with a timers. Like I said will this machine do that for me. This way all I have to do is feed and handle my dragon(beardie)
Thanks a lot
Zak
Ps are you stilll selling?


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

zakswfc said:


> Hi guys, with a change of job its making turning heat/lights on off a nightmare at the moment so I am looking for a way in which I have to basically do nothing and fouund this. So can you tell me how your getting on with this and if I can connect a basking lamp to be set at a temperature at day and at night and also have a uv light plugged in and have that to turn on and off with a timers. Like I said will this machine do that for me. This way all I have to do is feed and handle my dragon(beardie)
> Thanks a lot
> Zak
> Ps are you stilll selling?


This little Dim Stat is great for the job then, it controls temps and time, you can set the day and night temps (including down to 0 if using a light for night time). It works fine with UV lights (tube) as long as they are not T5's. So basically it controls:

Basking Temps
Ambient Night Temps (from basking source)
Basking Light Times (on and off)
UV light Times (on and off)

It has an alarm that you can set for when the temps reach to high or too low, of course this should not happen, but nice little saftey feature.

Yes I still have it...


----------



## zakswfc (Nov 6, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> This little Dim Stat is great for the job then, it controls temps and time, you can set the day and night temps (including down to 0 if using a light for night time). It works fine with UV lights (tube) as long as they are not T5's. So basically it controls:
> 
> Basking Temps
> Ambient Night Temps (from basking source)
> ...


Hi,
I have a red basking bulb in need to controlling day and night. Along with a Uv tube which need controlling on and off at the times of day and night.
I have no idea what a t5 is and what do you mean when refering a basking light? Hope I am not missing anything. 
Finally would you be willing to ask and how much? 
I anm new to this
Thanks
Zak


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

zakswfc said:


> Hi,
> I have a red basking bulb in need to controlling day and night. Along with a Uv tube which need controlling on and off at the times of day and night.
> I have no idea what a t5 is and what do you mean when refering a basking light? Hope I am not missing anything.
> Finally would you be willing to ask and how much?


Basking spot being the hottest spot in the vivarium (the light) where your reptile goes to heat-up.

T5 is the new Arcadia lights, you will most probably have the T8 lights and it will work fine with them.

Have a read throught the manual: Digital Dimming Thermostat ATC-210 - £43.99 : Forttex

But yes you can control your UV time and you can reduce the night temp of your red light for night time if that is what you wish.

So u can have the uv on a 12/12 cycle and your light on 24hrs, but have 2 different temp settings. For example the light can be 20c for 12 hours and drop to 15c for 12 hours.

The temps are just an example, the instructions have the temp range, but it is more than adequate for most if not all reps I have encountered.

I will PM what I am looking for :2thumb:


----------



## richardquinn (Nov 25, 2011)

i use a night/day dimming stat with a magic eye on it, i set the UV tube on a normal pug timer and have the magic eye looking through one of the vents on the viv to detect when the uv light turns on and off. This allows the stat to be turned on/off when the uv is running.


----------



## zakswfc (Nov 6, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Basking spot being the hottest spot in the vivarium (the light) where your reptile goes to heat-up.
> 
> T5 is the new Arcadia lights, you will most probably have the T8 lights and it will work fine with them.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have sent you a PM a few days ago about concluding a deal for your ATC 210. Have you received?
Thanks
Zak


----------



## Carl. (Oct 18, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Its great except it does not work with the T5 lights! I just bought T5s and there is too much interference! Gutted! I am now selling it.


Can you expand on this please? What do you mean by interference?

I was looking to buy this thermostat and also have the Arcadia T5 UV set up.

I can't understand how this would be a problem

Thank, Carl


----------



## baz69 (Jul 23, 2010)

ive got three of these and they are very good


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

I use the ATC-120 exclusively. I wouldn't ever buy another make of stat again, actually. Forttex are amazing for price and quality. Pretty much everything I need (heat bulbs, heat cable, heat mats, thermometers and stats and so on) I get from them!

I've had ATC's running for years now, and they've been absolutely faultless since the moment I turned them on!


----------

